# And so it begins.......wp tracks for dummies



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yep, got me some wood... workin on gettin my angle iron for the tracks. i found a machinist right down the road from our store.....

i'll keep yall updated on the progress. might not be too much til my next day off but we'll see


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WOOT WOOT! Hows it feel to be a homeowner OZ?!?!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Feels great! I couldn't be happier. Chino's harness came in today too, delivered in person by the maker...

And I'll probably start doin some midnight drillin and hammerin LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES? I wanna see a Chino all sexied up!!! And Im sure your neighbors will LOVE the hammering and drilling! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> WHERE ARE THE PICTURES? I wanna see a Chino all sexied up!!! And Im sure your neighbors will LOVE the hammering and drilling! LOL


**** the neighbors. this is for our furry kids hahahaha

And Jaime and I were too excited to even think about taking pictures. So, so sorry.

This thread is about the wp track! LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont have time for the track when I know Chino has a WP harness and Im not seeing it!!! LOL. We get some pics tonight right?? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I dont have time for the track when I know Chino has a WP harness and Im not seeing it!!! LOL. We get some pics tonight right?? *puppy dog eyes*


Hmm it'd be a little hard to get pics since Jaime and I both work til 8 today lol

Bug her, not me, she's got the cool camera hahahahahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

put the frickin harness on him. and take a picture. at 9 tonite. voila! lol. ima go find her.  toodeloo.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hahaaha here some more progress.. put an hour and 7 beers into it after work yesterday... LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

its looking good!!!! i like how its AN hour and SEVEN beers.  Thats the way to get stuff done!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

good luck! post some pics when it is all done. and chino and new harness pics???


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

the neighbors just said.................there goes the neighboorhood!!

HA Congrats onthe house and the track...........so far!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> the neighbors just said.................there goes the neighboorhood!!
> 
> HA Congrats onthe house and the track...........so far!


i thnk they said that the first time they saw me walkin chino draped in all blue with my head shaved... HAHAHAHAHAHA

thanks man I work 11 hours today but ill be workin on it tomorrow. got two sections done, then putting the carpet on.

and i found a better place to cut the steel, its gonna run 53 bucks for 1/4 thick angle iron. 48 ft of it!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well so far so good right! So you'll make a few mistakes but you'll learn from them and in the end you'll be a better carpenter.....Looking good Brother, keep hammering away!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

So OZ...when you finish Chino and Baby Girls...youre gonna make tracks for the rest of us right??


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmm.....................................its in your driveway?


by the way, why do you park in a driveway and drive on the parkway????
hmmm its late and Im tired............


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tonios said:


> Well so far so good right! So you'll make a few mistakes but you'll learn from them and in the end you'll be a better carpenter.....Looking good Brother, keep hammering away!


haha i dont really think it's gonna be that bad. I'm comin home early to work on it some more tomorrow.... :roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm.....................................its in your driveway?
> 
> by the way, why do you park in a driveway and drive on the parkway????
> hmmm its late and Im tired............


our garage is filled.. Bowflex, weight bench, exercise bike, etc... The track is going in the back yard. I am using plates to attach the three segments, and I am actually going to level out the area in the backyard for it. I went back there and it's not level like I want it. Even if this isn't the best track, I want it on the flattest area i can get it on.

but since our garage is full we park in the drive way, and that's where I started the project.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*update...*

no pictures yet, sorry guys,

but i carpeted the track... and all that is left now is placing the rails on...

I'm leveling out a big ol chunk of my back yard, and I seriously think that it's gonna be the toughest part of completing the project...

Will take some pictures of the carpeted sections tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Wooooo!!! I was just thinking about your track, and wondering how much you got done. Good Job OZ!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Wooooo!!! I was just thinking about your track, and wondering how much you got done. Good Job OZ!!!


thanks it really hasn't taken me that much time. the thing that has taken the longest is picking up the angle iron... i finally had my buddy who works deliveries to go pick it up... I work WAAY to much and im never off before the place closes


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

man i figured it would be a lot of money to get a track going, or at least a toooon of work, but so far it doesn't seem like its been TOO bad.
worst part would totally be levelling if we made a track, our yard is super lumpy i hate it!
i want some pictures


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Well very cool OZ! You deserve a pat on the back, a beer and a massage!  lol. Cant waitttt to see Chin-nasty pull.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

chin-nasty
hahhahaahha
WHOOHOOO!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Well very cool OZ! You deserve a pat on the back, a beer and a massage!  lol. Cant waitttt to see Chin-nasty pull.


Well it might be a while before he even gets on the track. Im having a sled made, and I want to work him up to weight on the track. LOL but it sure will be good down the road from now when I want to get the dogs ready to compete.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

if its going in your yard make sure you get that treated wood...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> if its going in your yard make sure you get that treated wood...


LOL a little late for that input huh? LOL

I did use treated wood, so we're all good


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Com' on Staffydaddy show more pics, show what it looking like so far... hey you may inspire me to start building one too...Although Lucy will only be 3 months at the end of this week, I can start real Sloooowly. LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tonios said:


> Com' on Staffydaddy show more pics, show what it looking like so far... hey you may inspire me to start building one too...Although Lucy will only be 3 months at the end of this week, I can start real Sloooowly. LOL


Well the practice and conditioning isn't even going to be on a track. I have a huge back yard, and will have multiple dogs in the sport, so I want it just to have whenever I need it. It will be used for getting my dogs "ready" for competition, after they are already conditioned and worked on the mill, with drag sleds, etc.

I work ten hour days, but Wednesday I will be out early, so maybe I can take some pics then....


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i see you doing it........................can't wait to see it done and chino pulling


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*what did i do on my birthday... hmm......*

my homeboy came up for my bday and we just sat around, got our smoke on haha... and finished the track. we lined the three sections, and the rails are RIGHT ON! now i just gotta level the backyard so i can finally put the three pieces together...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sweet !!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Now are you going to share the plans with us so some of use can make one too?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It looks quite simple.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol does it? lol

all the woodwork is cake, but the iron... well lets just say that angle iron isn't going ANYWHERE LMAO today i buy the grainger wheels, and i have enough angle iron left to make a cart...

instructions are 100.00 payable via paypal... JK JK JK


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im gonna weld mine together and grind it smooth so it takes the chances of bumps away.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> im gonna weld mine together and grind it smooth so it takes the chances of bumps away.


yeah i MIGHT do that, but then it just makes the track smoother. i like the idea of a little extra resistance every 8 feet


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Make sure you bend the ends of the track a little to keep your kart on it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OZ im going to need some more pics and instructions on how to build this bad boy!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Look'n Good! Great job, now how do I get you to come over to Texas and help me start building mine?...LOL

Looking Professional...Dawg!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YEAH ozzie now you're in big trubs you gotta show all of us!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That looks great OZ! Props! NOW, lets see Chin-nasty on that Bia.  haha. Good job! I know it couldnt have been easy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey andy i inverted that angle iron... casters will be in tomorrow, and im off. so ill grease up the track, and see just how smooth the wheels will roll down...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

cant wait to see it work.


----------

